# Lone star shootout update



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is the first update so far


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

Rehab boated 103"


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

*Why?*



tombomb said:


> Rehab boated 103"


I'm not exactly sure why you would boat a 103" fish when you only get points for one point per pound if over 500 lbs. ; regardless of the points you get for catching it. I don't believe a 103" fish will make that?...Or did they just release. I believe this tournament is set up to keep the fish alive only under certain circumstances.


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

Scoring
Released Billfish Scores: Blue marlin 750 points, white marlin 200 points, and sailfish 100 points.Weighed blue marlin will score 750 points for overall tournament score and one point per pound toward side pot payouts. Weighed Blue marlin must be a minimum of 102 inches long, measured by lower fork length. 

From their website


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

tombomb said:


> Scoring
> Released Billfish Scores: Blue marlin 750 points, white marlin 200 points, and sailfish 100 points.Weighed blue marlin will score 750 points for overall tournament score and one point per pound toward side pot payouts. Weighed Blue marlin must be a minimum of 102 inches long, measured by lower fork length.
> 
> From their website


I guess my point is why kill a fish when you would get the same amount of points as if released. I always understood that you received one point per pound if over 500 lbs. that went towards the side pots. I'm not knocking them or anything, they have an awesome fishing team, but I have fished the shoot out and I know that it is sometimes a danged if you do and danged if you don't situation that crosses your mind at times if you are lucky enough to be in that situation. I could be wrong and it would not have been the first time.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

tombomb said:


> Scoring
> Released Billfish Scores: Blue marlin 750 points, white marlin 200 points, and sailfish 100 points.Weighed blue marlin will score 750 points for overall tournament score and one point per pound toward side pot payouts. Weighed Blue marlin must be a minimum of 102 inches long, measured by lower fork length.
> 
> From their website


I stand correct.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

There is a very simple answer. There are blue marlin kill pots.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

justhookit said:


> There is a very simple answer. There are blue marlin kill pots.


This.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

StoryTeller said:


> I guess my point is why kill a fish when you would get the same amount of points as if released. I always understood that you received one point per pound if over 500 lbs. that went towards the side pots. I'm not knocking them or anything, they have an awesome fishing team, but I have fished the shoot out and I know that it is sometimes a danged if you do and danged if you don't situation that crosses your mind at times if you are lucky enough to be in that situation. I could be wrong and it would not have been the first time.


The shootout has pots for kill fish and pots for release. Some of the boats don't get in that pot for that reason. It's a legal fish so just how you feel about it.

Love the updates. It will make my work week go by better.


----------



## tombomb (Jul 14, 2012)

Relentless Pursuit: 2 blue releases 
Mine Time: white release


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Keep the updates coming!


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion fellas. Again I stand corrected. I was aware of the kill pots, but not 100% on the rules. I did not attend the meeting as I am not fishing it this year. All in all good to know, appreciate the updates and keep them coming to all who are relayed the information. I just hope the boat I normally fish on pops up sooner or later. We didn't do bad in POCO pots last week, walked away with some money just hope they do better this week.


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

StoryTeller said:


> Sorry for the confusion fellas. Again I stand corrected. I was aware of the kill pots, but not 100% on the rules. I did not attend the meeting as I am not fishing it this year. All in all good to know, appreciate the updates and keep them coming to all who are relayed the information. I just hope the boat I normally fish on pops up sooner or later. We didn't do bad in POCO pots last week, walked away with some money just hope they do better this week.


Which boat?


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

.


----------



## StoryTeller (Apr 13, 2011)

DRILHER said:


> Which boat?[/QUOTE
> Its a 48 Cabo "Cajun Queen"


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Over ride is headed to the scales with two blue marlin on board. Not sure the story of why they have two. They will be in poc around 7. And Natasha rookh released a white.


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Is there any bonus for first marlin weighed?


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Klesak1 said:


> Over ride is headed to the scales with two blue marlin on board. Not sure the story of why they have two. They will be in poc around 7. And Natasha rookh released a white.


I know you probably know this but for those that don't, it's aggregate weight just like POCO. So if you kill one early you might as well keep fishing.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

justhookit said:


> I know you probably know this but for those that don't, it's aggregate weight just like POCO. So if you kill one early you might as well keep fishing.


You are correct my friend. They are headed in with a 115" and a 116" fish. But he'll that 115" could be weigh way more than the 116" depending on girth and how well they carry the weight out.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Nice. They are gonna be tough to beat.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lots of fish being caught! Going to come down to the wire his year


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Override or Let it Ride?


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

Over Ride


----------



## Aggie Bill Collector (Jul 10, 2009)

Over ride finished second to let it ride when they won. Capt Doxy is a bad mother!


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

That's a solid fish


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Who is that?


----------



## Jeffy (Jul 7, 2009)

Looks like Evan on the Override


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

They weighed in?

Lots of good boats are quiet today.


----------



## CLVL (Aug 17, 2005)

Override's fish weighed 470# and 644#.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

174 pound difference on 1 inch of fish...awesome catch by the way..congrats


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

The difference between the two are crazy! 644 will be tough to beat. They may get 1st and second haha.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Klesak1 said:


> The difference between the two are crazy! 644 will be tough to beat. They may get 1st and second haha.


They can only get 1 place. It's combined weight of the fish.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Klesak1 said:


> The difference between the two are crazy! 644 will be tough to beat. They may get 1st and second haha.


644 + 470. No?


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Chase This! said:


> 644 + 470. No?


Huh?


----------



## Limit up (May 3, 2013)

I think the differance last week at poco between 1st and 4th was 1/8" and 123#s. It's crazy how much the weight varies on fish of the same length


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Klesak1 said:


> Huh?


One place. Cumulative weight.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Klesak1 said:


> The difference between the two are crazy! 644 will be tough to beat. They may get 1st and second haha.


1,114 will be tough to beat.


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Brandon maybe we should define aggregate ðŸ˜


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

justhookit said:


> Brandon maybe we should define aggregate ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½ï¿½


Huh?

Hahaha. Maybe so.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

justhookit said:


> I know you probably know this but for those that don't, it's aggregate weight just like POCO. So if you kill one early you might as well keep fishing.


John, appears we were wrong. The marlin side pot says "the gamefish pots will be paid out to the top 3 heaviest fish in each category". 

Stellar fishing so far. Looking forward to today and the results!!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I wonder how much money is in the kill pot(s)?


----------



## Mustake (Jun 4, 2007)

Good job Ryan. Hope you kill two more today


----------



## jcareyETexas (Jun 12, 2015)

Chase This! said:


> John, appears we were wrong. The marlin side pot says "the gamefish pots will be paid out to the top 3 heaviest fish in each category".
> 
> Stellar fishing so far. Looking forward to today and the results!!!


I guess it is possible for one boat to take all three places in the pot?


----------



## justhookit (Sep 29, 2005)

Oops. Haha. I guess this is why we are never in the kill pots.


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> John, appears we were wrong. The marlin side pot says "the gamefish pots will be paid out to the top 3 heaviest fish in each category".
> 
> Stellar fishing so far. Looking forward to today and the results!!!


Honestly that's the way i feel it should be....in my book one 1100lb Marlin> two 600 lb fish.


----------



## Klesak1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Latest update coming down to the last few hours.


----------



## bjd76 (Jan 12, 2008)

Way to go Rehab!


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*Confused*



Klesak1 said:


> Latest update coming down to the last few hours.


I figured for overall points Override would be in the lead?? Thought it was 750+ points per lb.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Mr. Tuffy said:


> I figured for overall points Override would be in the lead?? Thought it was 750+ points per
> 
> I think they up'd the points for blues, point for pound over 750,
> that's very cool, they may still be sitting pretty in the kill pot, just not overall, dam good fishing, better than cat key :\
> Hellyea to Jason & crew on Rehab and hellyea to Ryan Doxey and Jacob Dawson on over-ride!!! Comeon Texans!!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Ken if thats the case then why are they killing and weighing fish obviously under 750? Confused


----------



## DRILHER (Apr 4, 2010)

2 different pots kill and release fish.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Sight Cast said:


> Ken if thats the case then why are they killing and weighing fish obviously under 750? Confused


To win the kill pot.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Ok


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Sight Cast said:


> Ken if thats the case then why are they killing and weighing fish obviously under 750? Confused


Depends on where you placed your bet, if I was heavy on the release side, I'd keep fishin, if in the kill pot, stackem knee deep.
conjucture tho, we will find out soon enough!! I just want to see texas' boat's take all the money!!! Anyone have a pic of the pots? Should get a final pretty quick, hope this signal holds :\


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

Dam....surely there's a 2 cooler present to update us....where's knotso? Anybody?


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

donaken said:


> Dam....surely there's a 2 cooler present to update us....where's knotso? Anybody?


Why aren't you fishing this year?


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Rehab won it


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

.


----------



## Mr. Tuffy (May 5, 2005)

*.*

Congratulations to Jasen and crew!


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Ruthless53 said:


> Klesak1 said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between the two are crazy! 644 will be tough to beat. They may get 1st and second haha.
> ...


They won 1st and 3rd


----------



## REHAB (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words guys! It was truly an awesome weekend on the water for us. Tournament fishing puts a whole different perspective on things from a fishing and strategy side...sometimes you make the right call and sometimes you don't, and it cost you. Already looking fwd to getting back out there for the Legends (Port A) and August Billfish Classic (Freeport) first two weekends of August. See you guys out there on the water!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

REHAB said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys! It was truly an awesome weekend on the water for us. Tournament fishing puts a whole different perspective on things from a fishing and strategy side...sometimes you make the right call and sometimes you don't, and it cost you. Already looking fwd to getting back out there for the Legends (Port A) and August Billfish Classic (Freeport) first two weekends of August. See you guys out there on the water!


Huge Congrats Jason!! Hats off to the Rehab crew!! Hellofa showing!! Good luck w the rest of the season! Texas fishing at its finest!!


----------



## Empty Pockets CC (Feb 18, 2009)

REHAB said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys! It was truly an awesome weekend on the water for us. Tournament fishing puts a whole different perspective on things from a fishing and strategy side...sometimes you make the right call and sometimes you don't, and it cost you. Already looking fwd to getting back out there for the Legends (Port A) and August Billfish Classic (Freeport) first two weekends of August. See you guys out there on the water!


Big congrats Jasen! We'll see you at Legends!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

